# Разное > Курилка >  Конкурс EUROMAG от SWISS

## Торт

Журнал EUROMAG и авиакомпания SWISS предлагают всем принять участие в новом конкурсе и выиграть два билета туда и обратно по направлению Москва - Цюрих! Конкурс продлится c 11 по 25 апреля. Для участия в конкурсе необходимо правильно ответить на вопросы. Подробности здесь Конкурс EUROMAG от SWISS - Конкурсы - Euromag.ru

----------

